# Adventskalender



## Lerona (3. Dezember 2012)

hi, wo bleibt denn der Kalender für heute?


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2012)

Du warst halt nicht brav.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

Lerona schrieb:


> hi, wo bleibt denn der Kalender für heute?



wat fürn Kalender? Advent??
Erklärung bitte


----------



## Lerona (3. Dezember 2012)

jap, der adventskalender. 

Am 01.12 gabs was zu gewinnen. gestern waren dort 2 Bustaben für das Gesamt gewinnspiel. 

Nur heute sehe ich noch keinen


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Dezember 2012)

Geduld ist eine Tugend. Ich habe gerade teilgenommen....


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (5. Dezember 2012)

Wo findet man den Kalender.Ich sehe immer nur den Artikel dazu aber den Kalender finde ich einfach nicht.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

Bonsaiblatt schrieb:


> Wo findet man den Kalender.Ich sehe immer nur den Artikel dazu aber den Kalender finde ich einfach nicht.



Das ist kein echter Kalender mit Türchen, das ist jeden Tag eine News mit Teilnahme-Link.


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

frohen nikolaus - wo bleibt tag 6 ?


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> frohen nikolaus - wo bleibt tag 6 ?



Diese ungeduldige Jugend *g*


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Diese ungeduldige Jugend *g*



Kein Respekt vorm alter mehr die Jugend !

bin älter da hat man weniger zeit


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bin älter da hat man weniger zeit


Nur Rentner haben wenig Zeit.


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (7. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne frage hab grad folgende Email bekommen:



> vielen Dank für die Teilnahme an unserem Adventskalender-Gewinnspiel 2012!
> Damit wir Ihnen den gewonnen Preis zuschicken können, benötigen wir von Ihre vollständige Postanschrift.
> 
> Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
> ...




Ich hab irgendwie Angst das dass ne Fakemail ist, weil dreimal die Adresse drinn steht(Die ich hier weggelassen habe) und denn schreibfehler "Ihre".
Kann mir da einer was genaueres sagen?


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2012)

Deadeye-Jed schrieb:


> Mal ne frage hab grad folgende Email bekommen:
> 
> Ich hab irgendwie Angst das dass ne Fakemail ist, weil dreimal die Adresse drinn steht(Die ich hier weggelassen habe) und denn schreibfehler "Ihre".
> Kann mir da einer was genaueres sagen?



Franzi ist schon echt ^^


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (7. Dezember 2012)

Kann ja sein aber warum schickt die mir 3x die gleiche Adresse? Dachte erst mein Browser is am popo.


----------



## maos (8. Dezember 2012)

Wurden die Gewinner vom 6. Dezember (GW2) schon gekürt und benachrichtigt?


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

mal wieder datumsbug ^^

es wird tag 1 angezeigt


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2012)

Ach, bei mir ist die Verlosung schon vorbei  (für den 11.12.)


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2012)

Ist korrigiert. -.-


----------



## felina_x_x (31. Dezember 2012)

Wie war denn da jetzt der Lösungssatz?


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

felina_x_x schrieb:


> Wie war denn da jetzt der Lösungssatz?



"Das Portal für Online-Spiele"


----------



## felina_x_x (12. Januar 2013)

Ahh, ok das macht Sinn.

Mache ja gerne bei euren Gewinnspielen mit, aber bei dem Satz bin ich etwas verzweifelt. Hab halt mehr in Richtung traditioneller Subjekt-Prädikat-Objekt-Satz gedacht.


----------

